# 1987 Alumacraft V16 Restoration/Modification (Almost Done)



## 1986Landau (Feb 28, 2017)

Okay so I definitely did not need another project but my son and I were boatless last summer and I wasn't about to go through that agony again. He's now 4 and my daughter is now 2 so we needed to make sure that we got a big enough boat that the whole family could go out on. This one is a 1987 Alumacraft Lunker v16 and we found it on Craigslist for $1,000 with the original trailer (at least the vin numbers match) it also came with a Minn Kota Endura 55# 12v trolling motor. Ended up getting it for $800 which I didn't think was 2 bad as it doesn't appear to be in to bad a shape. Got her home and immediately removed the pressure treated floor and steel hardware that the previous owner had installed. Getting her ready for a leak test, if she checks out it will be game on! The plan is to keep a very open main floor space in the center and rear with 3 or so seats on pedestals and a raised deck up front where the original bench was located. Going to try to keep it simple as I want to get her ready to go before it gets really nice out. Stay tuned, this could get interesting...


----------



## DDudley (Mar 1, 2017)

Great buy for $800. I would have jumped on that. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2017)

4 and 2 years old are the most fun times in life !!
I have many fond memories of being in old wood rowboats
and homemade skiffs as a kid, fishing with my parents and grandmother.
cherish those family boating moments !!! 
they grow up FAST !!
I started taking my daughter out in boats at 6 months old and she still
has her love for the water and any type of watercraft. (she is now 44).

enjoy your new project ! looks like fun.







.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 1, 2017)

Terrific catch. It looks like it had benches?


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks guys! Yes it had a bench up front but i believe that was it. The plan is to go with aluminum flooring if i can afford it, i'm waiting for material pricing right now. I have a battery, onboard charger, 2# pourable foam for under the deck on the way. I also ordered some solid rivets for filling holes where the previous owner had installed stuff to the transom and sides of the boat. I probably should weld the holes shut but to my knowledge it's only .063 and i don't want to risk doing more damage than good.


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 3, 2017)

Getting in some shop time with my friends equipment. Fabricating some small stringers and some hat channel that will fit over the existing supports and new stringers to create a flat floor in the center and rear part of the boat.


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 7, 2017)

Okay so I decided while I have a bare hull I may as well strip and paint it. Stripping is under way. Any recommendations as far as paints go?


----------



## dearl (Mar 7, 2017)

Good score on the boat! Its nice to have friends with that kind of equipment Lol. Painting that hull should be simple, just scuff it up good, a 220 grit or higher should smooth it out and make sure you use a self etching primer first, then you can follow up with a good automotive primer to help fill in any scratch's. You can use any Acrylic enamel alkyd oil based paint, I like the magic brand from tractor supply. It shoots good, just use the proper hardener and activator. Good luck, looking forward to the progress.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 7, 2017)

=D> =D> =D> 

Love this setup!


----------



## jneuf (Mar 16, 2017)

Cool build! I've got the exact same boat, so I'll be following.

It's a pretty versatile little tiller...I've got a 40hp 4 stroke EFI Merc on the back of mine and it'll push along at 30 mph quite comfortably! I've fished it on everything from little rivers to bigger lakes like Lake of the Woods.

I attached the page from the '87 Alumacraft brochure so you could see the original layout.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 16, 2017)

Wonder how the floor was supported with only one joist in the middle.


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 30, 2017)

Haven't made much progress yet, been busy with other things however I did do some shopping. Cabelas has a sale on swivel eaze products so I got 3 adjustable pedestals and 2 fixed ones. I also ordered a bunch of fasco steel flex. A few more things and some warmer weather and I'll be making progress.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice boat. I can't wait to see what you do with it. A few tips for when you paint it, the self etching primer goes on real thin. Basically you should be able to barely see through it. Then a full primer job with regular primer which you then cover with paint. You can put the self etching on thick but it's just wasting the primer & money. I've also been told it's good to use primer from the same brand of paint you're going to use. 

As far as the floor goes, if you don't want to add the extra aluminum you can take the blue or pink sheet foam & cut it up to fit the spaces on each side of your stringer. Then set your floor on that. The foam will provide plenty of support as long as the floor is resting right on it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 31, 2017)

It looks like someone hacked up the transom. Are you going to restore the transom to the factory height?


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 31, 2017)

I used to be in the automotive refinishing business so I understand the entire painting, and even glassing processes, I am new to the Fasco Steel Flex product though so it should be exciting. The only real concern I have with the steel flex is its (Flex characteristics), is it flexible enough to hold up to the aluminum expansion and contraction of the aluminum or is it going to cause adhesion issues? I guess we will find out soon enough. As far as the transom goes it is cut down to 16 inches, I'm either going to clean it up and make it look nice at that height or raise it back up. The center stringer will be removed and 3 new stringers will be installed, Cross members similar to the ones directly on the bottom will slip right over the existing ones and span the new stringers giving me a nice flat area to rivet the aluminum sheeting to. I also have 2# pourable foam that will be poured under the floor completely filling all voids. I did want to ask though, should i leave a several inch gap along the center stringer to allow for drainage should any foam become waterlogged down the road?


----------



## 1986Landau (Apr 4, 2017)

TJ says dad I found a rotten spot in the transom. May as well replace it now rather than later.


----------



## 1986Landau (Apr 29, 2017)

Finally got a few minutes to install the flooring supports, haven't started the casting deck yet but the next step is to bolt in the new transom and flip it and get the bottom painted before I add anymore weight.


----------



## 1986Landau (Jul 2, 2017)

Bottom has been painted with gray Fasco steel flex. Main floor has been installed and foamed underneath. Did some test fitting of the seats that go on the main floor. Another will go up on the deck when I get to that. The side by side seats are for my 2 and 4 year old children are kinda close but I want them within arms reach. Those seats will be removed when the kids aren't with me. I even got to try out some paint on the transom. Progress has been slow due to other projects but my schedule is pretty clear now so hopefully I'll be able to knock a bunch of this stuff out finally.


----------



## 1986Landau (Jul 7, 2017)

Still got a heck of a lot of work to do but hey at least one section is starting to look pretty! Diamondplate on transom is installed.


----------



## 1986Landau (Aug 8, 2017)

Finally making more progress.


----------



## 1986Landau (Aug 13, 2017)

Best seat in the house! Finally got the front deck finished.. I still have a lot to do but it's slowly coming together.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 14, 2017)

I was gonna chime in and suggest you raise the transom back to original specs but I see you already did that and it looks beeeeutiful. You will not ever regret doing that
Extra 4-5 inches at the transom makes for good peace of mind. Nice job.
Tim


----------



## 1986Landau (Aug 19, 2017)

Finally making quite a bit of progress, still got quite a list of things to do but it's getting shorter...


----------



## Drock (Aug 19, 2017)

Boy that is sharp good work.


----------



## 1986Landau (Aug 24, 2017)

Today I played hooky from work and stayed home so I could paint the boat. Gotta love having paid vacation haha. Anyways I got her sprayed, now for the paint to cure and apply the registration decals etc and then I'll get better pictures. So stoked and I can't wait to get on the water!


----------



## 1986Landau (Oct 4, 2017)

Well I didn't let the paint cure very long, August 28th a few friends headed to Houston with their boat and I followed in their footsteps the 29th. They were able to help with evacuations the 30th but when we joined them that evening they had just wrapped up evacuating the area they had been working in. We ended up staying in that area and helping the Harris County Sheriffs Office with water patrols to keep looters at bay and the second night we got to take The National Guard out which was interesting. Didn't really get many pictures the second night as we were actually responding not just patrolling. We had grabbed a small 15hp Yamaha on the way down and grabbed some light bars from autozone. The boat definitely received a few scars but it was the least we could do for Houston. Below are some pictures of the trip.


----------



## RStewart (Oct 7, 2017)

Boat turned out real nice. That's cool you went to Houston to help out. If I hadn't torn my boat back apart I would've went down.


----------

